# New Username



## TugOfWar (Mar 9, 2012)

Is it possible to change your username? If so, how can I go about changing it?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes. Contact Chris H. (forum administrator) via private message. Just tell him what new user name you'd like to have.


----------

